# Please Give Feedback on these



## Ehowey (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey,

I am totally new here and new to photography in general so feel free to give me some jabs.  I enjoy playing around with BW outside.  Lemme know what you think of these.






















I think that they are going to show up here a little lighter than they actually print.


----------



## ShakeyBlakey (Apr 17, 2008)

I like the composition in all of them, your processing could do with a bit of messing about with, but they all are well thought out pictures and if you took them raw theres 1000 different final pics in each of them.
Good work:thumbup:


----------



## Ajay (Apr 17, 2008)

Exactly how new to photography are you??

You've got a great eye for composition.  The only one that doesn't really stand out to me is the third one - just not enough of a focal point there.  Maybe with some adjustments in levels and contrast to bring out the true blacks and whites it would be better.

The second one is your best in terms of exposure I think.  Are these straight out of the camera?  You're off to a great start!   Keep it up!


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 17, 2008)

My favorite is #1. Its like you notice the tree, and then your eye is drawn all the way to the mountains the background! Great pictures!


----------



## Ehowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Ya these are straight out of the camera.  Well I hit B&W in Picasa, that is it.  The fourth picture prints much darker so it gets really nicely contrasted between rock and snow.  I have had a camera now for like 8 months or so.  I just tend to spend a lot of time outside and pay attention to what would look nice then shoot it from a lot of different angles and exposures.  Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Antithesis (Apr 18, 2008)

I really like them, I was going to ask you what you did for a B&W conversion becase the contrast is very nice. I like 1 and 2 the most, but they are all good.


----------



## Roger (Apr 19, 2008)

as stated you have a very good eye for composition and these are good subjects for b&w...they need some photoshop work to bring out the best in them.....mainly in the area of contrast and levels adjustments.


----------



## photoftheday (Apr 19, 2008)

i think Roger is right! well done.


----------



## Melanie (Apr 19, 2008)

I love number one and am tempted to get that printed out for personal use as it happens..


----------



## Ehowey (Apr 19, 2008)

ya go ahead, quality probably wont be there unless you are gonna do 4x6 but thats ok.


----------



## tranceplant (Apr 24, 2008)

beautiful, you are not so much of a newbie


----------



## danir (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice compositions.
Dani.


----------



## SBlanca (May 2, 2008)

very nice composition in all, congrats


----------

